# Latest trends for using GH



## richyd (Dec 9, 2009)

Been running peptides for four months or so now with good results, using them pre and post training and pre bed. Looking to switch over to GH, black top hyge, what would be the best way to run it? Looking to use it to help put on size and lean up (more size) Is everyone still doing every other day at larger dose for size or are there better ways? Reason i want to switch from peps before someone ask is iim looking towards health more these days. Im bit worried with the lack of research regarding peps and future problems.

Cheers


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

@Bad Alan is pretty hot on this topic right now


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

richyd said:


> Been running peptides for four months or so now with good results, using them pre and post training and pre bed. Looking to switch over to GH, black top hyge, what would be the best way to run it? Looking to use it to help put on size and lean up (more size) Is everyone still doing every other day at larger dose for size or are there better ways? Reason i want to switch from peps before someone ask is iim looking towards health more these days. Im bit worried with the lack of research regarding peps and future problems.
> 
> Cheers


there has been years of research on peptides many many studies to prove this the issue is the quality of peptides many use, as many chose cheap and expect clinical grade quality and results.

swapping to GH is not an issue at all i and many others do this or use them in combination but do not kid yourself that this move is for health reasons as peptides release natural GH, injectable GH is synthetic and will compromise your own natural production at some point.

as for trends for using GH the best trend is using it consistently be this ED or EOD etc..... i prefer M/W/F but this is down to my own experiences to what i feel works best.

as for what you want to achieve GH will not put size on you unless you are talking water retention? it is true GH through conversion to IGF-1 will/can produce more muscle fibres but this is not a given and certainly is not something that you can just jab and go with.

it will give fat loss and you will feel more pumped but do not expect size that is visible in clothes......


----------



## richyd (Dec 9, 2009)

I was hoping you would reply, thanks. Im not looking for big gains, ive decided to stop using steroids permanently, my diet is bang on, training hard so just looking for a little extra without steroid use. What sort of dose would you run gh on a M/W/F structure? Also would adding a four dose of peps a day make much difference? Again i know there not like steroids and create big gain or possibly any. Just looking for that little extra so to speak.

Cheers


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

richyd said:


> I was hoping you would reply, thanks. Im not looking for big gains, ive decided to stop using steroids permanently, my diet is bang on, training hard so just looking for a little extra without steroid use. What sort of dose would you run gh on a M/W/F structure? Also would adding a four dose of peps a day make much difference? Again i know there not like steroids and create big gain or possibly any. Just looking for that little extra so to speak.
> 
> Cheers


well peptides 4-5 times a day will give better results than 3 x day, you can add GH 10min after a peptide dose that is a great protocol compered to using either on its own....


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

post workout is working very well for me and i have tried it many different ways.

am/pm

mon/wed/fry

mon/tue/wed/thur/fri

low dose

high dose


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2013)

Sambuca said:


> post workout is working very well for me and i have tried it many different ways.
> 
> am/pm
> 
> ...


How you seeing the fat loss this way?


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Spawn of Haney said:


> How you seeing the fat loss this way?


how am I seeing fat loss using it post workout?

I will let @Bad Alan answer that as he proposed it. im eating sh1t loads and staying lean and noticed no difference from running 8iu pre bed or morning to post workout with regards to fat loss. im not getting fat so its all good.

one thing i have noticed is i do not get the tired feeling around lunch time like i do if i run 8iu at bed time?? Recovery from training seems good too


----------



## dazc (Oct 4, 2009)

honestly don't think GH is worth it. the gains are unquantifiable they are so small, in terms of actual muscle tissue from the GH, in anything other than a timescale of years and years.

got that t shirt, and its an expensive t shirt at that.

a bit better recovery is all you should really expect from GH.


----------



## imike (Aug 11, 2013)

Pscarb said:


> well peptides 4-5 times a day will give better results than 3 x day, you can add GH 10min after a peptide dose that is a great protocol compered to using either on its own....


What do u think about HGH Somatropin for healing tendons in shoulders and wrist ? and should 4iu/day b enough ? and is it better to shoot it in the shoulder for better healing ?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

imike said:


> What do u think about HGH Somatropin for healing tendons in shoulders and wrist ? and should 4iu/day b enough ? and is it better to shoot it in the shoulder for better healing ?


GH has potential to improve healing tendons but so has GHRP/GHRH peptides there is some data to show localizing the injection helps with the injury with peptides.

as for if 4iu being enough i do not see why not it is a large dose to what you normally would produce.


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

the ones who say GH isnt worth it, just cant afford to run enough of it to make it worth it

i'm having the best gains of my life recently at a third eye growing dose lol


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

marknorthumbria said:


> the ones who say GH isnt worth it, just cant afford to run enough of it to make it worth it
> 
> i'm having the best gains of my life recently at a third eye growing dose lol


u saying what dose? i thought of upping it lol i reckon 12+ would be my limit to avoid cts etc


----------



## richyd (Dec 9, 2009)

Pscarb

cheers mate, im interested in using the GH protocol. I'm running my peptides, pre workout, post and before bed, what one would you add the GH to? Would this change on workout to none workout days? Would 2 ius be enough or would i need a higher dose?

Cheers


----------



## imike (Aug 11, 2013)

Pscarb said:


> GH has potential to improve healing tendons but so has GHRP/GHRH peptides there is some data to show localizing the injection helps with the injury with peptides.
> 
> as for if 4iu being enough i do not see why not it is a large dose to what you normally would produce.


Thx for ur reply mate, can i inject it in the shoulder ? could i inject intra muscular instead of my stomach?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

imike said:


> Thx for ur reply mate, can i inject it in the shoulder ? could i inject intra muscular instead of my stomach?


yes and yes mate i jab all my GH IM


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

marknorthumbria said:


> the ones who say GH isnt worth it, just cant afford to run enough of it to make it worth it
> 
> i'm having the best gains of my life recently at a third eye growing dose lol


original hyges???

you running the multiple doses through day iirc seeing you advice ???


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

Rick89 said:


> original hyges???
> 
> you running the multiple doses through day iirc seeing you advice ???


 My dose and frequent changes on a weekly basis mate constantly fiddling..

16iu PWO with plenty of carbs around the workout is fun I tell u that lol

Yes original


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

marknorthumbria said:


> My dose and frequent changes on a weekly basis mate constantly fiddling..
> 
> 16iu PWO with plenty of carbs around the workout is fun I tell u that lol
> 
> Yes original


I can imagine haha, is Jordan Peters still coaching you buddy

your going to look seriously insane in next couple years keep it up mate


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

Rick89 said:


> I can imagine haha, is Jordan Peters still coaching you buddy
> 
> your going to look seriously insane in next couple years keep it up mate


No mate But we still chat and pass ideas back and fourth, he likes my methods and knowledge on research chemicals

I may pick him back up again for diet but there's a local guy at my gym, jack stokle, ****in monster junior mr Britain, more likely gonna ask him so he can teach me to pose etc in person

Thank you mate


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2013)

Got my hyge originals this morning.

Not sure whether to piggy back peps or save peps for when I have to wait for my hyges to come.


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

Spawn of Haney said:


> Got my hyge originals this morning.
> 
> Not sure whether to piggy back peps or save peps for when I have to wait for my hyges to come.


Piggy back peps 100% if you have both in mate


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

I find higher dose pwo with slin is best for me if "bulking" would like to try piggy back with peps method one day maybe on a cut


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

marknorthumbria said:


> No mate But we still chat and pass ideas back and fourth, he likes my methods and knowledge on research chemicals
> 
> I may pick him back up again for diet but there's a local guy at my gym, jack stokle, ****in monster junior mr Britain, more likely gonna ask him so he can teach me to pose etc in person
> 
> Thank you mate


Jack stokle made james look small 2012 nationals he's a [email protected] unit does the have a similiAr approach to you on diet anyway??


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

bail said:


> Jack stokle made james look small 2012 nationals he's a [email protected] unit does the have a similiAr approach to you on diet anyway??


Just seen this mate yes similar approach , his training is different though he doesn't go heavy, just destroys drop sets and is the ultimate form nazi, obviously works as he's the biggest most symmetrical lad I've ever met

Just to point out also he uses barely ANY gear, on this forum he will do the smallest cycles also


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

marknorthumbria said:


> Just seen this mate yes similar approach , his training is different though he doesn't go heavy, just destroys drop sets and is the ultimate form nazi, obviously works as he's the biggest most symmetrical lad I've ever met
> 
> Just to point out also he uses barely ANY gear, on this forum he will do the smallest cycles also


2 things I would not expect at all tbh, Clever in the long run to uterlize drop sets etc rather than train heavy how many guys on here are put out from lifting too heavy? Gear wise wouldn't expect that however I think he is built for bb wake I saw pics of him James dwarfes me and that dude made him look small so he is def a genetic freak,


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

bail said:


> 2 things I would not expect at all tbh, Clever in the long run to uterlize drop sets etc rather than train heavy how many guys on here are put out from lifting too heavy? Gear wise wouldn't expect that however I think he is built for bb wake I saw pics of him James dwarfes me and that dude made him look small so he is def a genetic freak,


he has the best physique youve seen in person mate, he is a small building lol


----------



## Big Ian (Jul 19, 2005)

marknorthumbria said:


> My dose and frequent changes on a weekly basis mate constantly fiddling..
> 
> 16iu PWO with plenty of carbs around the workout is fun I tell u that lol
> 
> Yes original


Interesting. ....are you using slin also and how are you timing it? Are you saying that you're having a load of carbs pre and post workout?


----------



## s&amp;ccoach (May 18, 2011)

Pscarb said:


> yes and yes mate i jab all my GH IM


Pscarb do you beleive that taking GH mon/weds/fri has the most benefit, and inject IM rather than sub Q.

If taking 4iu a day, would you take twice the amount on your GH days so 8iu M/W/F (if taking 3 days a week)

cheers


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

Big Ian said:


> Interesting. ....are you using slin also and how are you timing it? Are you saying that you're having a load of carbs pre and post workout?


using that method with pre workout slin WOULD be far far more efficient yes, but i dont like slin 

i have all my carbs pre intra and post workout


----------



## Big Ian (Jul 19, 2005)

marknorthumbria said:


> using that method with pre workout slin WOULD be far far more efficient yes, but i dont like slin
> 
> i have all my carbs pre intra and post workout


So no carbs during the rest of the day mate yeah? How long pre do you shoot?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

s&ccoach said:


> Pscarb do you beleive that taking GH mon/weds/fri has the most benefit, and inject IM rather than sub Q.
> 
> If taking 4iu a day, would you take twice the amount on your GH days so 8iu M/W/F (if taking 3 days a week)
> 
> cheers


it is hard for anyone to say one way is the best way as the differences are small but i believe that M/W/F shots to be very effective and it is the only method i have seen a study on that proved it worked....

yes if you would normally use 4iu per day then use 8iu on these days....and yes i prefer IM to SubQ for GH


----------



## tom1234 (Jun 20, 2005)

Pscarb when running the Mon/Wed/Friday 8iu protocol, do you jab all 8iu in one shot and what time of day do you jab?

Thinking of going with this myself and prefer IM too, sometimes get lumps sub-q even when other people I know have run same batch and been fine. With both Rips and Hyges which were spot on for everyone else.


----------



## adam28 (Jul 8, 2013)

tom1234 said:


> Pscarb when running the Mon/Wed/Friday 8iu protocol, do you jab all 8iu in one shot and what time of day do you jab?
> 
> Thinking of going with this myself and prefer IM too, sometimes get lumps sub-q even when other people I know have run same batch and been fine. With both Rips and Hyges which were spot on for everyone else.


I do m/w/f mate. I do all 8iu's normally pre workout, whether this makes a difference im not sure... Sometimes i take before i go to work.


----------



## tom1234 (Jun 20, 2005)

adam28 said:


> I do m/w/f mate. I do all 8iu's normally pre workout, whether this makes a difference im not sure... Sometimes i take before i go to work.


How are you finding this protocol? Is it your first time on growth?


----------



## adam28 (Jul 8, 2013)

tom1234 said:


> How are you finding this protocol? Is it your first time on growth?


Yes mate its the first time on growth. Been on for 3 weeks now, i seem to of lost some fat, but dont know if its in my head lol.

Im using blacktops


----------



## s&amp;ccoach (May 18, 2011)

When injecting hgh IM do u tend to do it pre WO or Post or at another time?

Do u hit the muscle ur about to train or have trained?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

tom1234 said:


> Pscarb when running the Mon/Wed/Friday 8iu protocol, do you jab all 8iu in one shot and what time of day do you jab?
> 
> Thinking of going with this myself and prefer IM too, sometimes get lumps sub-q even when other people I know have run same batch and been fine. With both Rips and Hyges which were spot on for everyone else.


you can use the whole 8iu in one shot



s&ccoach said:


> When injecting hgh IM do u tend to do it pre WO or Post or at another time?
> 
> Do u hit the muscle ur about to train or have trained?


It makes no difference


----------



## PhilCritch (Jan 10, 2014)

Pscarb you seem to be the man to ask. I'm running 4iu of GH Mon,Tue,Wed, Fri and Sat. I was thinking of adding some Peptides in GHRP-2 and Mod Grf-1.

How do you recommend I should run the peptides along side?


----------



## Hendrix (Sep 16, 2009)

Pscarb do you still aspirate with IM GH injections?

Thanks


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

PhilCritch said:


> Pscarb you seem to be the man to ask. I'm running 4iu of GH Mon,Tue,Wed, Fri and Sat. I was thinking of adding some Peptides in GHRP-2 and Mod Grf-1.
> 
> How do you recommend I should run the peptides along side?


split the GH into 2 x 2iu shots.

use the GHRP/Mod GRF 3 x day (AM, PWO or mid afternoon, before bed) then on the am and before bed shots 20min after you have done the peptide injections inject the 2iu, this will then piggy back the natural GH pulse.



Hendrix said:


> Pscarb do you still aspirate with IM GH injections?
> 
> Thanks


never have done mate never will


----------



## PhilCritch (Jan 10, 2014)

Cheers pal. What dosage can I get away with? I'm 80kg.


----------



## PhilCritch (Jan 10, 2014)

Pscarb Cheers pal. What dosage can I get away with? I'm 80kg.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

PhilCritch said:


> Cheers pal. What dosage can I get away with? I'm 80kg.


well saturation dose is .8mcg per kg for GHRP-2 so you can take it at that but for most it is simpler to use 100mcg per shot


----------



## PhilCritch (Jan 10, 2014)

Pscarb said:


> well saturation dose is .8mcg per kg for GHRP-2 so you can take it at that but for most it is simpler to use 100mcg per shot


Last question. How many days a week?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

As many as you want mate


----------



## PhilCritch (Jan 10, 2014)

Pscarb said:


> As many as you want mate


Pscarb will 100mg of GHRP2 and 50mg of Mod Grf be an effective dose. Just thinking of making the mod last longer. But I don't want to waste it, so as long as it's still effective I will run it at the dose.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

yes it will be effective mate not optimal but definitely effective


----------



## PhilCritch (Jan 10, 2014)

Pscarb said:


> yes it will be effective mate not optimal but definitely effective


I've received my products today. The next challenge is mixing. How much water and where do I draw on these pins to get 100mg and 50mg?


----------



## PhilCritch (Jan 10, 2014)

Pscarb said:


> yes it will be effective mate not optimal but definitely effective












I've received my products. How do I mix and where do I draw to on these pins for 100mg and 50mg?


----------



## PhilCritch (Jan 10, 2014)

Pscarb said:


> yes it will be effective mate not optimal but definitely effective


BAC water or Sodium Chloride?


----------



## Englishman (Oct 4, 2012)

PhilCritch said:


> I've received my products. How do I mix and where do I draw to on these pins for 100mg and 50mg?


You should read Pscarbs "The very Basic guide to GHRP/GHRH Peptides" every possible question has been answered in this great guide, even mixing. :thumb:

http://www.teampscarb.co.uk/index.php/the-very-basic-guide-to-ghrpghrh-peptides/


----------

